# Dirty tricks!



## Geneva (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the story of how I got Miss Mouse. 

I was home and bored so I was surfing through Craigslist. A local kill shelter had posted an ad entitled "We are going to die today" with photos of the animals scheduled for euthanasia that evening. Being the meany that I am I send an instant message to my husband at work with the link in it and said "look at this!" Five minutes later I got a phone call from hubby. His exact words were "Go get one and don't EVER do that to me again!" He's a softie.

Miss Mouse is a blue tabby DSH. She sleeps on my chest and nibbles my chin. I LUV me some Mousie!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

LOVE to eat them mousies. Mousies what I love to eat. Bite they little heads off. Nibble on they tiny feet.
B. Kliban

We had a kitty named Mousie, too. It was her nickname, though. Your kitty sounds lovely, and so does your "softie" hubby! _...I shall file away this "drity trick" for my own use in the future!... ~what a GREAT idea!~_


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for saving a shelter cat!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Your puss cat sound lovely. Well done to you and hubby for giving her a second chance.  

seashell


----------

